# CPU temperature spikes with Ryzen



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi

I am having a really weird issue that I have experienced since Zen launch in 2017 when i first got my Ryzen 7 1700 back then. These are the Ryzen CPU's I have tried and experience the issue with (since 2017):

1200
2200G
1400
2400G
1500X
1600
2600
2600X
1700
2700X
1800X

Motherboards, too:

Asrock Ab350M
Asrock B450M pro4
Asrock B450i Fatality
MSI B350 PC Mate
MSI B350M Mortar
MSI B350 Tomahawk
MSI X370 SLI PLUS
MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
Gigabyte AB350M-D3V

Yes I switch components more than i change socks but the point is I am seeing this issue with many different hardware combinations including now at least half a dozen PSUs.

The issue bugs me now because i am trying to make my PC quiet. I usually ran my fans at fixed RPM and the spiking never bothered me. But now it causes my fans to rev massively and it's highly distracting. I have some pictures to show what I mean in HWINFO64:




Some of the spikes are HUGE and the fan revving is like from 800rpm to -> 2500RPM because it jumps right past my trigger point





I have tried closing all my applications and software, it still does it. One thing I notice is that the Spikes can be triggered by rapid mouse movements. For example I have not touched the PC and the spikes are very small ones (5-10C) then i push the mouse across the desk quickly and it will spike 20 or maybe 30C! and cause the fans to rev wildly.

I even unplugged my mouse and it kept doing it (The small ones).

Please help! I really cant make my PC quiet and have the fans spin to keep it cool enough when its under high load.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 5, 2019)

That's odd how you've seen this with all those different processors and motherboards, have you always had the same cpu cooler, that's the only thing I could think of that might be the common denominator in all this cause I can't say I've ever experienced the same thing with my setup. Why can you not run the fans at a constant rpm and have a profile for gaming for them to run higher?

P. S what are your idle and load temps


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2019)

Normalish... I see small spikes like this all the time. Just interwebz for example is 20C over ambient spikes... moving the mouse a few C if its idle.

Have you looked at active processes when this is happening? Also, have you confirmed this on other software? What is that hideously low res graph thing?? Try hwmonitor or core temp and see if you have those spikes..


----------



## purecain (Feb 6, 2019)

its the power setting in windows. you need to select the amd profile and it sorts this behavior out. or have you done that and still had problems? it fixed the issue for me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 6, 2019)

purecain said:


> its the power setting in windows. you need to select the amd profile and it sorts this behavior out. or have you done that and still had problems? it fixed the issue for me.


Ah I've always used that so that will explain why I've never experienced what the op describes if you are indeed correct


----------



## Kursah (Feb 6, 2019)

I was under the impression the AMD power profile was no longer necessary? 

I guess if that fixes it then so be it. IIRC it locks the CPU at higher clocks by setting the min CPU clocks at 90% to keep cores from parking, I don't quite recall. But I do vaguely remember trying it out and being annoyed that it'd need to keep those clocks and thus higher idle and low usage temps. I may have to revisit that myself...but coming from being on Intel for so long...I have trouble accepting the 2Ghz idle clocks I generally see lol! 

I see temp spikes, but only when something's actually happening. Not moving the mouse across the screen. I'll be checking it out this evening though.


----------



## purecain (Feb 6, 2019)

its much quieter, the fans stop ramping up etc...  I prefer it with my board anyway... I hope you see an improvement!


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 6, 2019)

I've had both zen and zen+ chips and never had this issue. Well... can't say I've ever really looked, but I would definitely see it - I run hwinfo with key temp/load sensors reporting down in the taskbar 24/7 and it's polling every second, so even if they were brief I would see _something_ happening. But every time I've checked, temps correspond correctly with load. Nothing seems to happen when I move the mouse or anything like that. Pretty much nothing that I can't chalk up to the CPU picking up a load. Never known one not to grunt a little going from 0 to whatever. Usually it's more like a brief plateau though, not a bunch of itty bitty pokies. Unless they're just so minute that they're not reporting.

It has to be something with power states. I know there can be brief little voltage spikes with both pbo and xfr that might lead to temporary temp spikes as it "finds" the stable voltage under fluctuating loads. Have you ever run a fixed voltage? I'm not running idle states over here and I'm assuming that might be why I never see this.

Who knows? Maybe it's just a sensor anomaly. 

For a quick fix you could go to your fan curves and set a ramp-up delay that's longer than your worst spikes. Of course temps might suffer marginally, but it'd probably help round off the noise if they're short enough.


----------



## Dinnercore (Feb 6, 2019)

I had exactly the same on my 1800x. And I can tell you it is NOT related to anything I could find. I was an early adopter and the power plan thing never helped with that either. I even ran my CPU on fixed settings, voltage to 1.2V and fixed at 3.6 GHz with all other things like spread spectrum or Cool´n Quiet disabled.
Mainboard was the X370 Gaming Pro Carbon from MSI.

Had these spikes only in idle and they were really visible and disturbed me a bit at first. But after testing I put that on read errors or noise on the sensor signal from whatever. It jumped from 24°C to 42°C in idle when just moving the mouse and was nearly instant back to 24°C with a fall-off like the graph you posted.
Cooler can´t be the issue here since max. load temps were around 47°C which is perfect and a cooler is either performing right or not. It usually does not magically fail when the CPU idles and works when its under load.

Funny thing is, if there was a small load like 2-3% CPU usage in the background, these spikes stopped to appear even when moving the mouse. And even more strange, I compared the spikes to power draw numbers reported from my corsair PSU and I could not find any corresponding increase in power consumption either...
If there would really be heat, it should draw visibly more power or the spikes have such a short duration that they do not get picked up.

Either way this seems like normal stuff for Ryzen. I had contacted AMD support back in the day too and asked about this and they told me everything is fine. I had asked them too about the voltage behaviour in stock settings, which does produce similar spikes when cores move in and out of boost triggered by mouse movement or other system interaction.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 6, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Hi
> 
> I am having a really weird issue that I have experienced since Zen launch in 2017 when i first got my Ryzen 7 1700 back then. These are the Ryzen CPU's I have tried and experience the issue with (since 2017):
> 
> ...


how are you controlling the fans? that operation is normal for ryzen afaik which is only a batch size of 3 , ,bar normal non Amd ,balanced mode or powersave ,windows power profiles which actually down clock for me.
I messed with power profiles as a way to crunch on extreme gaming clocks since its the easiest way to calm the heat output but noticed ryzen is all or nothing ie upto 85% max is low clocks above it high with no granularity so it would downclock to 2200 unless I reversed the ideology and set max at 92% and min just the same to get it too idle at 3200.
It's not perfect but ryzen master's close , set up a chilled out profile in it.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 6, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> That's odd how you've seen this with all those different processors and motherboards, have you always had the same cpu cooler, that's the only thing I could think of that might be the common denominator in all this cause I can't say I've ever experienced the same thing with my setup. Why can you not run the fans at a constant rpm and have a profile for gaming for them to run higher?
> 
> P. S what are your idle and load temps


Many different coolers too. In my current case my idle temps are 30-40 when it is quiet then 65-70 in prime95. I set the PPT of Precision Boost Overdrive to limit to 75W to keep the CPU running cool and hopefully quiet..



EarthDog said:


> Normalish... I see small spikes like this all the time. Just interwebz for example is 20C over ambient spikes... moving the mouse a few C if its idle.
> 
> Have you looked at active processes when this is happening? Also, have you confirmed this on other software? What is that hideously low res graph thing?? Try hwmonitor or core temp and see if you have those spikes..


I can't seem to pin it down to a specific process, and the fans are set in the motherboard so the BIOS is also detecting the spikes because the rev like crazy 



purecain said:


> its the power setting in windows. you need to select the amd profile and it sorts this behavior out. or have you done that and still had problems? it fixed the issue for me.


Even happens using Ryzen balanced 



robot zombie said:


> I've had both zen and zen+ chips and never had this issue. Well... can't say I've ever really looked, but I would definitely see it - I run hwinfo with key temp/load sensors reporting down in the taskbar 24/7 and it's polling every second, so even if they were brief I would see _something_ happening. But every time I've checked, temps correspond correctly with load. Nothing seems to happen when I move the mouse or anything like that. Pretty much nothing that I can't chalk up to the CPU picking up a load. Never known one not to grunt a little going from 0 to whatever. Usually it's more like a brief plateau though, not a bunch of itty bitty pokies. Unless they're just so minute that they're not reporting.
> 
> It has to be something with power states. I know there can be brief little voltage spikes with both pbo and xfr that might lead to temporary temp spikes as it "finds" the stable voltage under fluctuating loads. Have you ever run a fixed voltage? I'm not running idle states over here and I'm assuming that might be why I never see this.
> 
> ...


I have tried with Fixed voltage too, ufortunately i dont think my b450i fatality itx board has the ability to set the ramp up delay the fan settings are quite basic 



Dinnercore said:


> I had exactly the same on my 1800x. And I can tell you it is NOT related to anything I could find. I was an early adopter and the power plan thing never helped with that either. I even ran my CPU on fixed settings, voltage to 1.2V and fixed at 3.6 GHz with all other things like spread spectrum or Cool´n Quiet disabled.
> Mainboard was the X370 Gaming Pro Carbon from MSI.
> 
> Had these spikes only in idle and they were really visible and disturbed me a bit at first. But after testing I put that on read errors or noise on the sensor signal from whatever. It jumped from 24°C to 42°C in idle when just moving the mouse and was nearly instant back to 24°C with a fall-off like the graph you posted.
> ...



Also the same here, under load the CPU doesn't do the spikes. Huh so I guess it must be a sensor bug. I am trying to get my PC to use as little power as possible at idle and it uses 70W right now at idle! this is with the CPU at stock, no second monitor attached (Polaris has a memory speed state bug with multimonitor). CPU is using like 35W at idle seems like too much to me. 



theoneandonlymrk said:


> how are you controlling the fans? that operation is normal for ryzen afaik which is only a batch size of 3 , ,bar normal non Amd ,balanced mode or powersave ,windows power profiles which actually down clock for me.
> I messed with power profiles as a way to crunch on extreme gaming clocks since its the easiest way to calm the heat output but noticed ryzen is all or nothing ie upto 85% max is low clocks above it high with no granularity so it would downclock to 2200 unless I reversed the ideology and set max at 92% and min just the same to get it too idle at 3200.
> It's not perfect but ryzen master's close , set up a chilled out profile in it.


The fans are controlled in the BIOS, how do i mess with Pstates btw, the "AMD CBS" option in the BIOS is totally confusing :s

Thanks for the replies everyone! I am going to poke around with settings a bit, i think i will set the fans manually when i need to like in a game :/

Also My motherboard will not let me set a clock speed lower than the base clock of my processor (3.7 GHz) which is weird, when i do it just sets to stock and back to 4 ghz boost again? It's Asrock B450i Fatality ITX. Don't know what's going on there


----------



## Vycyous (Feb 6, 2019)

I've never experienced anything like what you're describing and I never touch the power plan settings in Windows, either.

I have the following Ryzen processors:

2200G
1400
2400G
1600
2700X

In some combination with the following motherboards:

ASRock AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac
ASRock X370 Killer SLI
Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero
Asus ROG Strix B450-I Gaming
Asus ROG Strix X370-F Gaming
MSI B350M Gaming Pro
MSI B350M PRO-VH Plus
MSI B450M Mortar

And I've always used either the stock cooler or one of my Noctua coolers. I've run them at stock settings, overclocked all of them, and run a multitude of configurations.

In my experience, an issue like this is often one odd, peculiar, or out-of-the-ordinary thing someone is doing that they don't think to mention and nobody else thinks to ask.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 6, 2019)

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITXac/index.asp#BIOS

amd cbs -> zen common options -> global c-state control


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 6, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> I've never experienced anything like what you're describing and I never touch the power plan settings in Windows, either.
> 
> I have the following Ryzen processors:
> 
> ...


I get this literally on a fresh install of windows and mobo / CPU straight out of the box from the shop :/ literally no other settings. I'm so confused.



ne6togadno said:


> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITXac/index.asp#BIOS
> 
> amd cbs -> zen common options -> global c-state control


Ya i see those options but i cannot figure it out. The voltage is either a number or a letter with a number (hex?) and when i tried to set my own states it just ignores them. I really don't know how to use this lol. I just set the 2700X to 3.725 GHz and 1.15V now.


----------



## Vycyous (Feb 6, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I get this literally on a fresh install of windows and mobo / CPU straight out of the box from the shop :/ literally no other settings. I'm so confused.



That's really strange. With the number of varying configurations, it's incredibly odd that it's doing it with every CPU on every motherboard with, presumably, default BIOS/UEFI settings and a clean install of Windows. Out of curiosity, try installing Linux or something. I really don't have a clue because it's not something I've personally dealt with on any of my Ryzen systems.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 6, 2019)

iirc (not infront of the pc atm) voltage is in number. help field should give you info about min/max value. if you go out of safe zone numbers should turn in red.
i think you can set c-states with ryzen master too.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 6, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> That's really strange. With the number of varying configurations, it's incredibly odd that it's doing it with every CPU on every motherboard with, presumably, default BIOS/UEFI settings and a clean install of Windows. Out of curiosity, try installing Linux or something. I really don't have a clue because it's not something I've personally dealt with on any of my Ryzen systems.


That's a good idea i will make a linux install and boot from it at some point to see if it does it. That would at least rule out Windows being the issue


ne6togadno said:


> iirc (not infront of the pc atm) voltage is in number. help field should give you info about min/max value. if you go out of safe zone numbers should turn in red.
> i think you can set c-states with ryzen master too.


I'm gonna have another fiddle with it later today, if i can get max all core to 3.7 and then have the CPU drop to 2Ghz~ and 0,8V at idle that would be really nice. Though I can do this with Ryzen Master, there's no way to keep applying it on each startup. Which is annoying lol


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 6, 2019)

ryzenmaster can do it for you with autostart


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 6, 2019)

Spikes and dips are normal, but just moving the mouse on an otherwise idle system causing a 20°C jump would alarm me too. A 30°C jump would downright scare me.

Have you tried running in Safe Mode to see what happens? Have you scanned for malware?

It is important to remember Windows itself starts many housekeeping tasks when it sees the user has dozed off and gone idle. These tasks can be intensive - like indexing, defragging hard drives, WU, scanning, etc. - especially if not completed in a long time.

With that in mind, have you just let Windows do its thing for awhile to make sure it has completed all those tasks - especially WU and scans?

I have seen behavior like this before - but they were isolated cases. You are suggesting a major trend. But since others are not reporting similar jumps and drops, it would suggest something is going on there. What is your ambient (room) temp?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 6, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Spikes and dips are normal, but just moving the mouse on an otherwise idle system causing a 20°C jump would alarm me too. A 30°C jump would downright scare me.
> 
> Have you tried running in Safe Mode to see what happens? Have you scanned for malware?
> 
> ...



I am not sure what temperature it is in here, i think around 20c or so. I reinstall windows almost monthly, my internet browsing habits are very narrow, along with Videocardz and YouTube i literally don't visit other websites. I don't think it's malware tbh. I have not tried running in safemode. I'm going to try that soon. And i leave my PC on all day so it has lots of idle time. _I am so confused_, literally every Ryzen i've ever owned does it. Whyyyy~ 

It's like I am cursed. I have the Spikey Temperature Curse. T_T

I've just settled to not using auto fan curves at this point. I just leave all fans at minimum RPM and increase them in windows with the Asrock utility when i want to play a demanding game or use my CPU intensively.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2019)

When you say reinstall windows are you talking about Secure erasing the ssd or zero filling the HDD?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I just leave all fans at minimum RPM and increase them in windows with the Asrock utility when i want to play a demanding game or use my CPU intensively.


Why have them ramp up at all? Are you at the edge where its required to spin up to keep it from throttling? If not what is a couple/few C difference and leaving the fans on quiet all the time? 

For intel.. if you stress test and limit to 90c, everything else will be at least 10-15C less. I run aida (not terribly stressful but avx) and hit mid 80s with my chip. Gaming I max out at 60C on one core, the rest the upper 50s. Fans on low. I did this with air cooling too.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 9, 2019)

I use SpeedFan to control my Fan speeds, they do not spike as often. There is something in windows that is causing these spikes, the task manager is not responsive enough to show whats being used to do all that. I havent dug into this much.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 9, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> There is something in windows that is causing these spikes


Ummm, I don't think so. Unless you are running a 3rd party app, fan speed control is done at the hardware (motherboard/chipset/BIOS) level, not Windows itself - at least for fans not powered directly from the PSU.



ArbitraryAffection said:


> I just leave all fans at minimum RPM and increase them in windows with the Asrock utility





EarthDog said:


> Why have them ramp up at all? Are you at the edge where its required to spin up to keep it from throttling? If not what is a couple/few C difference and leaving the fans on quiet all the time?


I agree with this. In fact, I go one step further. In my experience most users don't need don't need any special add-on apps like the ASRock utility. If they have a good case and have properly set up their case cooling, the motherboard/chipset is fully capable of ramping up and slowing down the CPU and connected case fans as needed as system demands change. And they typically adjust very quickly too. Those apps are, in effect, a "man-in-the-middle" and they typically do little but add delays and eat system resources.

If you need to manually ramp up your case fans to get a head start on your cooling in anticipation of coming increased demands, IMO, you probably should look at buying a better case. Sadly, IMO, too many overlook the importance of "investing" in a well designed case that supports multiple large fan options. 

Yes, CPUs and other devices can go from cool to overheated in just a few clock cycles. But they can cool down almost as rapidly. Getting a head-start is rarely needed.


----------



## purecain (Feb 9, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> how are you controlling the fans? that operation is normal for ryzen afaik which is only a batch size of 3 , ,bar normal non Amd ,balanced mode or powersave ,windows power profiles which actually down clock for me.
> I messed with power profiles as a way to crunch on extreme gaming clocks since its the easiest way to calm the heat output but noticed ryzen is all or nothing ie upto 85% max is low clocks above it high with no granularity so it would downclock to 2200 unless I reversed the ideology and set max at 92% and min just the same to get it too idle at 3200.
> It's not perfect but ryzen master's close , set up a chilled out profile in it.



im using the Asus Maximus VI Hero and the software that came with it AIsuite 3. I know a lot of people dont like it. I have 6 fans in my system and I swear by it. together with the amd profile my system is silent and isnt too bad in games. my cpu is never allowed to hit low 80's even....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2019)

I've seen these spikes on a bunch of ryzen systems as well, pretty sure its mobo or software related

NZXT CAM was really bad for it, seeing 5c spikes every few seconds and making the fans spaz out


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 10, 2019)

purecain said:


> im using the Asus Maximus VI Hero and the software that came with it AIsuite 3. I know a lot of people dont like it. I have 6 fans in my system and I swear by it. together with the amd profile my system is silent and isnt too bad in games. my cpu is never allowed to hit low 80's even....


I soley use the bios it works without any issues with no aisuite on, i did have less issues this generation but not none, the kicker was it stopped my pumps now again, not always permanently but once it did and it was gone.


----------



## purecain (Feb 10, 2019)

I use both.... not sure if that helps....


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 10, 2019)

Mine does it too. This is a threadripper rig.  HOWEVER, its not as often. Just every 20m or so. Causes the temp alarm to go off as the spike reaches the 75-80C mark from 60-62 then drops in steps to 65 then tapers down over a 1-3m period. 

Haven't ever narrowed it down. Could be a BIOS thing.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2019)

I think its just how ryzen works






Corsair iCue, 2700x at idle


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 11, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Ummm, I don't think so. Unless you are running a 3rd party app, fan speed control is done at the hardware (motherboard/chipset/BIOS) level, not Windows itself - at least for fans not powered directly from the PSU.


if m$ windows wasnt shit enough for all the effin bloatware, I just might believe you.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2019)

Windows Power Settings most likely. Also I wonder if Turbo Mode would spike that up too?


----------



## garfield (Jul 22, 2019)

Hello, 
here is a screenshot that tells a lot




Things to note:

The spikes are there even at 0% utilization (yes literally zero)
The spikes are there at 100% utilization as well, but much less often (two spikes in the screenshot, right side)
The spikes do not seem to depend on other CPU stats like clocks, wattage or voltage
Tests system:

Fresh, from the store, Ryzen 3600 installation at stock params
Latest bios and chipset drivers for a Gigabyte mb
Ryzen Power Saver power plan (!)
40C ambent
At this point I consider this either a bug or a quirk and AMD should comment on it. 

In any case, the easiest way to avoid fan ramp up is to use a flat curve for both points it jumps between.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 22, 2019)

garfield said:


> Hello,
> here is a screenshot that tells a lot
> View attachment 127469
> 
> ...


Your motherboard and it's vendor control the fan speed, not Amd.
Anyway as you note manual fan curves or hysteresis settings got me passed this issue on a ryzen 2600, see it's not a new none issue I've seen other chips do similar.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 22, 2019)

First, garfield is not the OP and the OP made no reference to the Ryzen 3600. So not sure what is happening here.



garfield said:


> 40C ambent


Huh? Ambient typically refers to the room temperature. If your room is 40°C (104°F), you need to shut down your computer and wait until the middle of the night to use it.



garfield said:


> The spikes are there even at 0% utilization (yes literally zero)


No, not literally zero. The only time a CPU is at literally 0% is when totally powered off. Even if sitting idle in the BIOS setup menu, the CPU is being utilized. It may be less than 1% and therefore not registering on the chart, but it is not literally at 0%. And for sure, if booted into an OS, some housekeeping tasks are being performed, if nothing else - to include such tasks as monitoring CPU utilization.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 22, 2019)

I had this ever since I built this Ryzen system 1+ year ago with the 1600x.

Thought its normal for Ryzen so I did not care much about it since the spikes are really short so the CPU fan doesn't have time to ramp up anyway,not in my case at least.

From what I noticed its something about that single core precision boost,when I monitor my CPU usage it ramps up to ~4100 Mhz for a split second and thats whe the temps rise too 'obviously'.

Catched it there but it shows on every monitoring software I tried:






I'm using the Ryzen power plan too cause I had more issues if I turn it off.


----------



## purecain (Jul 23, 2019)

New AMD power plans available this morning...


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 23, 2019)

purecain said:


> New AMD power plans available this morning...


Elaborate...

through windows update? Bios? 

A little info helps...


----------



## purecain (Jul 23, 2019)

I wasn't sure when I posted, thats why I didnt add any info...

ive since sat and thought about every change I made to my pc yesterday.

its almost certainly from the chipset driver I reinstalled for my board, although I cant be positive as it literally didnt show up until this morning.

personally I thought it had been through a windows update... 

edit' ok i googled it and found a few links to possible reasons for the new power plan. https://www.bit-tech.net/news/tech/cpus/amd-ryzen-win10-power-plan/1/


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 23, 2019)

You may wantto adopt typical water cooling strategies to address these cyclic bumps.... when using water cooling, unless you use your own temp sensors, the system is responding to instantaneous CPU loads and temps rathern than the more appropriate coolant temp.  Many of the utilities provided with medium to high end MoBos include fan control software that allows you to:

a)  Turn the fans off ... At idle, or even like this when typing forum messages, w/ CPU load under 0 - 10% the fans generally don't even turn on ... the heat in the coolant heats the air between the rad fins, it rises and leaves the case passively.

b)  Ramp Down the fans - when gaming, as soon as you get to a lull, the CPU / GPU is unloaded and it drops to normal temps.... but your coolant is going to be 8 - 10C warmer  (16 - 20C in an AIO) and it's advantageous to bring the coolant temps down ... also when gaming between active periods and relatively inactive periods, you can avoid the whiring sounds by gradually damping any change in rps to occur over an interval you set ... 30 - 90 seconds.

c)  Ram  Up the fans - Those aforementioned little thing that Windows does that require CPU activity, will cause the problems you describe ... ramp these up over a priod of 1/2 the time cycle and ypou shouldn't notice them any more.


----------



## Dawson_1023 (Oct 31, 2019)

OK, I believe to have found a fix (at least for me). It seems that the CPU is overcompensating the voltage with any workload spike (any that is too abrupt) and is causing the Temp spikes. This can be fixed (again, in my case) by going into the bios and turning off the automatic boost clocks setting and turning the clock multiplier to your desired speed (in my case 4.0GHz w/ R5 3600, Gigabyte B450M, Corsair H60). This should stop the dumb over compensation and causing the heat spikes to decrease (because it does not have to anticipate that, "OH, your work load is increasing? well I better prepare for it to increase further..." thus generating more heat. I am bey far no expert, but it fixed my problem without any Blue Screen threat.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 31, 2019)

Not sure overcompensating is the right word. It seems to me thermal protection would over-ride any feature that increases performance to the point it causes heat issues. And if overcompensating, it would reduce voltages and clock speeds too much and/or increase fan speeds too much. 

In any case I am glad you got it sorted out and thanks for posting your solution!


----------



## Dawson_1023 (Oct 31, 2019)

Not heat issues per say, because it would still operate within a safe temp( only some times getting as high as 50c). When I opened hwzmonitor, it would show the clocks and heat bouncing up and down coourdinatly. It would cool down then periodically bounce back up again. Turning of the auto boost setting does however fix the problem, however you would need to set a good stagnant clock.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, the thread is about temperature spikes so we may not be dealing with the same thing.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 31, 2019)

Dawson_1023 said:


> Not heat issues per say, because it would still operate within a safe temp( only some times getting as high as 50c). When I opened hwzmonitor, it would show the clocks and heat bouncing up and down coourdinatly. It would cool down then periodically bounce back up again. Turning of the auto boost setting does however fix the problem, however you would need to set a good stagnant clock.


Seems like normal use to me...


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 31, 2019)

Dawson_1023 said:


> OK, I believe to have found a fix (at least for me). It seems that the CPU is overcompensating the voltage with any workload spike (any that is too abrupt) and is causing the Temp spikes. This can be fixed (again, in my case) by going into the bios and turning off the automatic boost clocks setting and turning the clock multiplier to your desired speed (in my case 4.0GHz w/ R5 3600, Gigabyte B450M, Corsair H60). This should stop the dumb over compensation and causing the heat spikes to decrease (because it does not have to anticipate that, "OH, your work load is increasing? well I better prepare for it to increase further..." thus generating more heat. I am bey far no expert, but it fixed my problem without any Blue Screen threat.


You should not run the CPU in a fixed speed just because you think it does not work well on auto unless you want a fixed speed for other reasons. You should take your time and read the posts from threads below. After you read them you will understand better you CPU and its behaviour. There is no need for what you I've set it. And there is not any dump compensation either. On all auto settings regarding the voltages, speeds and multis the CPU is doing great job. The way is working the Ryzen 3000series is new and unfamiliar to most people. This is why the ones who doesnt own a Ryzen 3000, unless they have done a nice research about it, they will give you false advise. And a lot that do own one and dont know the mechanics and the facts of the operation/readings reporting, will also mislead you.
Please give it a read to get to know your nice and capable CPU...

From this all the posts








						Ryzen 3600 idle temperature fluctuation?
					

GPU: 5700 XT Gigabyte Gaming OC CPU: Ryzen 3600 CPU cooler: Scythe Mugen 5 rev.b Motherboard: MSI B450M Mortar Max RAM: Patriot Viper Steel 3600mhz CL17 PSU: Corsair RMx 850 Operating System & Version: Windows 10 64 bit GPU Drivers: Newest drivers as of date. Chipset Drivers: Newest as of date...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




..and this, you dont need to, but if you like from #17 to #28








						NEW Ryzen 2 build
					

Hello Guys  after 5 years it is time to build a new PC, i wanted to hear your thoughts regarding the following:  Case - Phanteks Eclipse P600S  MOBO - MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE AC WIFI + BT CPU - Ryzen 3700x CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-U12A  RAM - Crucial Ballistix Elite 3600 MHZ CL16...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2019)

Dawson_1023 said:


> OK, I believe to have found a fix (at least for me). It seems that the CPU is overcompensating the voltage with any workload spike (any that is too abrupt) and is causing the Temp spikes. This can be fixed (again, in my case) by going into the bios and turning off the automatic boost clocks setting and turning the clock multiplier to your desired speed (in my case 4.0GHz w/ R5 3600, Gigabyte B450M, Corsair H60). This should stop the dumb over compensation and causing the heat spikes to decrease (because it does not have to anticipate that, "OH, your work load is increasing? well I better prepare for it to increase further..." thus generating more heat. I am bey far no expert, but it fixed my problem without any Blue Screen threat.



the ryzen CPU's use high idle voltages when load is low, as they only care about the total amperage to the CPU. As the load increases, the voltages (and the associated clocks) are reduced to keep the amperage per core/CCX and for the entire CPU within reasonable levels.

All you've done is hurt your single core performance and idle wattages, the flickering temp readings is definitely annoying but its not a sign of an actual problem - the CPU temp readings show the reading from the hottest core, throw in a measuring delay and it bounces around a bit. base your CPU cooling off some other reading or change your fan profiles.


----------



## Voodoobrew (Apr 15, 2020)

I have the MSI B450 Tomahawk and a ryzen 3600x. The spike is possibly just because the TDie sensors are not averaged for Ryzen, and they are with other processors. If you can see my picture below there is another sensor in HWinfo, that has the temp averaged that has smoother curves.  I think it has to do with how the processor bounces the tasks and sleeps certain cores then wakes them up so often but thats speculation. I feel that in my MSI afterburner which also showed the temp sawtooth spikes that there were power plan settings or MSI/AMD software/driver combinations that limited the sawtooth pattern. But My memory is so bad I may have been imagining it. You could uninstall all the amd/motherboard cpu related software and reset the powercfg -restoredefaultschemes in command line and see if that helps, But it will probably hinder performance elsewhere. 

P.S. I'm not an expert by any means. This is just a bad recollection of my experiences.


----------

